# No Luck In Georgia



## Dr. Honk (Jan 2, 2009)

Well guys and gals, I just got back from a 7 day hunt in Sparta, GA. The weather was horrible and the birds were not gobbling. We had over 7 inches of rain and cool temperatures. I heard a total of three gobbles on the roost. Saw lots of deer and one wet hen.
While I did not kill a turkey, I did have a great hunt. Just getting out in the field and sharing time with friends really makes the hunt a lasting memory.
On the bright side, I scouted some spots in NY yesterday morning and saw a nice gobbler courting 4 hens. I will keep tabs on this area over the next few weeks to pattern those birds. I will also look for "plan B" and "plan C" areas to hunt. You never know when someone else will slip into an area.
I have a PA hunt scheduled for the end of April. Maybe I will have some better luck on that hunt. 
Good luck to you all and hunt safe.

Dr. Honk


----------

